# The 81st Academy Awards



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 22, 2009)

*The 81st Academy Awards or (How Slumdog Millionaire got 8 Oscars)*

Ladies and Gentlemen, on February 22nd, the Academy Awards will have thier 81st celebration, giving awards to movies that truly changed the world.

With each catagory, I will add my input on which will win. Be aware I haven't seen all of the films nor have I seen all the performances. 

*And the nominess are...*

1. *Best Picture*: " The Curious Case of Benjamin Button ," "Frost/Nixon," "Milk," " The Reader ," " Slumdog Millionaire ."

I've heard a lot of good things about "Milk". I'll check it out at my local movie theatre as soon as possible. But based on what I've seen so far, Slumdog Millionaire has been sweeping the awards.

2. *Actor*: Richard Jenkins , "The Visitor"; Frank Langella , "Frost/Nixon"; Sean Penn, "Milk"; Brad Pitt , "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button"; Mickey Rourke , " The Wrestler ."

The real contenders here are newcomer Mickey Rourke and Sean Penn. Personally, I think it's a bit early for Rourke to get his Oscar, so I'm betting it's Penn.

3. *Actress*: Anne Hathaway, "Rachel Getting Married"; Angelina Jolie , " Changeling "; Melissa Leo , " Frozen River "; Meryl Streep, "Doubt"; Kate Winslet , "The Reader."

Without a doubt, Kate Winslett. To bring so much hype to a film by simply acting it it. It's extrodinary.

4. *Supporting Actor*: Josh Brolin , "Milk"; Robert Downey Jr ., " Tropic Thunder "; Philip Seymour Hoffman , "Doubt"; Heath Ledger , " The Dark Knight "; Michael Shannon , " Revolutionary Road ."

Ledger. With all the hype around his death, as well as a brillian performance, he's sure to get the Oscar.

5. *Supporting Actress*: Amy Adams , "Doubt"; Penelope Cruz , " Vicky Cristina Barcelona "; Viola Davis , "Doubt"; Taraji P. Henson , "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button"; Marisa Tomei , "The Wrestler."

Uhh...Marisa Tomei? I dunno. I haven't seen any of these movies.

6. *Director*: David Fincher , "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button"; Ron Howard, "Frost/Nixon"; Gus Van Sant , "Milk"; Stephen Daldry , "The Reader"; Danny Boyle , "Slumdog Millionaire."

Again, I haven't seen Milk, but if it doesn't win, Boyle's sure to get the Oscar for his locations and his storytelling.

7. *Foreign Film *: "The Baader Meinhof Complex," Germany; "The Class," France; "Departures," Japan; "Revanche," Austria; " Waltz With Bashir ," Israel.

I'd say...Waltz with Bashir. Golden Globes usually help in these catagories.

8. *Adapted Screenplay* : Eric Roth and Robin Swicord , "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button"; John Patrick Shanley , "Doubt"; Peter Morgan , "Frost/Nixon"; David Hare, "The Reader"; Simon Beaufoy , "Slumdog Millionaire."

Slumdog Millionaire, quite easily. TCCOBB was good, but those last few moments in Slumdog litterally took your breath away.

9. *Original Screenplay*: Courtney Hunt, "Frozen River"; Mike Leigh , "Happy-Go-Lucky"; Martin McDonagh , "In Bruges"; Dustin Lance Black, "Milk"; Andrew Stanton , Jim Reardon and Pete Docter, "WALL-E."

Wouldn't it be insulting to have WALL-E win in best Original Screenplay? I highy doubt it will win, since it's already in animated features, but I'm giving it to Milk.

10. *Animated Feature Film* : "Bolt"; " Kung Fu Panda "; "WALL-E."

Do you really need to guess which picture is going to win best animated feature when one of the nominees is also contender for Best Original Screenplay?

11. *Art Direction*: "Changeling," "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," "The Dark Knight," "The Duchess," "Revolutionary Road."

Hmm...Tough one. I'll go with the Dark Knight because of all the dark images throughout.

12. *Cinematography* : "Changeling," "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," "The Dark Knight," "The Reader," "Slumdog Millionaire."

Slumdog or Dark Knight. Slumdog or Dark Knight? Um...I think the sporadic feel of Slumdog, as well as it being a more serious piece, will get the Oscar here.

13. *Sound Mixing*: "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," "The Dark Knight," "Slumdog Millionaire," "WALL-E," "Wanted."

How did Wanted get nominated? And I thought I had bad taste.... Most likely, it'll go to the Dark Knight, since it was more of a technical acheivement.

14. *Sound Editing*: "The Dark Knight," "Iron Man," "Slumdog Millionaire," "WALL-E," "Wanted."

Again, I seriously doubt Wanted will win anything on February 22nd. If I had to pick...WALL-E. It's the only film that can be quiet and do quiet well.

15. *Original Score*: "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," Alexandre Desplat ; "Defiance," James Newton Howard ; "Milk," Danny Elfman ; "Slumdog Millionaire," A.R. Rahman ; "WALL-E," Thomas Newman .

Now this is a tough catagory! Um...Honestly, I'm going for Slumdog because of the constant sweeps it makes.

16. *Original Song*: "Down to Earth" from "WALL-E," Peter Gabriel and Thomas Newman; " Jai Ho " from "Slumdog Millionaire," A.R. Rahman and Gulzar; "O Saya" from "Slumdog Millionaire," A.R. Rahman and Maya Arulpragasam.

Oh, if you haven't heard Jai Ho, go to youtube and search for that. It's addictive and it looks freakin' awesome.

17. *Costume*: "Australia," "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," "The Duchess," "Milk," "Revolutionary Road."

I guess TCCOBB will get this award. Austrailia is a bit generic, I haven't seen the Duchess, and I think Milk and RR are too mainstream in contrast to other designs.

18. *Documentary Feature*: "The Betrayal (Nerakhoon)," " Encounters at the End of the World ," "The Garden," "Man on Wire," " Trouble the Water ."

Uhh...I dunno? The Garden?

19. *Documentary ( short subject ): *"The Conscience of Nhem En," "The Final Inch," "Smile Pinki," "The Witness  From the Balcony of Room 306."

Umm...The Final Inch?

20.* Film Editing*: "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," "The Dark Knight," "Frost/Nixon," "Milk," "Slumdog Millionaire."

I'm giving it to the Dark Knight. Again, Techincal achievement.

21. *Makeup*: "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," "The Dark Knight," "Hellboy II: The Golden Army."

I bought Brad Pitt's garb in his gray hair and everything. Hellboy is nothing new we haven't seen before, and TDK is just Heath Ledger in some face paint.

22. *Animated Short Film*: "La Maison en Petits Cubes," "Lavatory  Lovestory," "Oktapodi," "Presto," "This Way Up."

This way up? Honestly, I haven't seen any of these.

23. *Live Action Short Film*: "Auf der Strecke (On the Line)," "Manon on the Asphalt," "New Boy," "The Pig," "Spielzeugland (Toyland)."

The Pig. Because it sounds cool.

24. *Visual Effects*: "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," "The Dark Knight," " Iron Man ."

The Dark Knight. It used the least CGI and still looked awesome.


Well, those are my Predictions. Be sure to add your own input as you watch along. As always, we'll be waiting.


----------



## Koi (Jan 22, 2009)

This just invigorates my desire to see Slumdog Millionaire.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 22, 2009)

The Dark Knight sweeps.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> 2. *Actor*: Richard Jenkins , "The Visitor"; Frank Langella , "Frost/Nixon"; Sean Penn, "Milk"; Brad Pitt , "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button"; Mickey Rourke , " The Wrestler ."
> 
> The real contenders here are *newcomer Mickey Rourke* and Sean Penn. Personally, *I think it's a bit early for Rourke to get his Oscar*, so I'm betting it's Penn.



There is someting very, very wrong with this statement right here.

Rourke has been a star for about 20-30 years. And I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure this is'nt his first Oscar nomination either.

*Edit*- Turns out I am wrong, but he has still got a huge amount going for him. He has won several awards for his performances in the past, and some of his performnces were at least tipped for the big awards.


----------



## Zeroo (Jan 22, 2009)

ok, maybe The Dark Knight wasn't the best film of the year but what really gets to me is one of the year's most critically acclaimed movie does not even get a nomination just cuz it's a 'superhero movie' or a 'summer movie'...

Hell they could've at least acknowledged Nolan for his work with a best director nominee...instead they put TDK in smaller categories with the exception of 'Supporting Actor'...

TDK didn't necessarily had to win the best picture award but a nomination would've gone a long way...

BTW anyone notice how all the nominees for the best picture award were all released in November or December...so much for Best Picture "of the year"...


----------



## Starrk (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a dislike for the Academy.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 22, 2009)

Stark said:


> I have a dislike for the Academy.



Why is that?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

The Reader was fairly terrible imo.


----------



## Koi (Jan 22, 2009)

Scar_x said:


> ok, maybe The Dark Knight wasn't the best film of the year but what really gets to me is one of the year's most critically acclaimed movie does not even get a nomination just cuz it's a 'superhero movie' or a 'summer movie'...
> 
> Hell they could've at least acknowledged Nolan for his work with a best director nominee...instead they put TDK in smaller categories with the exception of 'Supporting Actor'...
> 
> ...


As far as I can tell, Slumdog Millionaire and The Wrestler are faring just as well with critcs. (I.e., are just as 'critically acclaimed'.)  Possibly even better, The Wrestler especially.  And I don't think TDK was deserving of Best Picture, so I'm glad it wasn't nominated, honestly.  Get your head out of Nolan's ass.

Summer blockbusters often are just flashy and not very serious.  TDK was an exception.  If it was released at the end of the year, would you think differently of it?


----------



## martryn (Jan 22, 2009)

I could care less about Academy Awards.  Too many politics and they don't hand out Oscars to the movies and actors that deserve them for their performance in the movie, but to the ones that they feel have done their time or some shit.  

Brad Pitt is an amazing actor.  I doubt that he'll win an Oscar anytime soon.


----------



## ez (Jan 22, 2009)

i would support slumdog for best picture.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

lol, how in the world did TDK get nominated for Makeup? 

I guess it was because of Joker's new hawt look, so okay. 

I'm suprised TDK didn't get a nod for best original score. 



> "Defiance," James Newton Howard



I haven't really heard the soundtrack from Defiance, but I bet it has nothing on Why So Serious track.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck, I still ahve to see:

Slumdog millionaire
Frost/Nixon
The curious case of Benjamin Button
Doubt
The wrestler
The reader
Revolutionary Road



Chee: Not only the Joker, but Two-face and the overall work is good too.


----------



## ez (Jan 22, 2009)

defiance's soundtrack was just as amazing as TDK's, i thought. 

i wish the wrestler would come out around here so that i could watch it. it's no where to be found. :x


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Fuck, I still ahve to see:
> 
> Slumdog millionaire
> Frost/Nixon
> ...



Oh yea that true, completely forgot about Two Face. 



ezxx said:


> defiance's soundtrack was just as amazing as TDK's, i thought.
> 
> i wish the wrestler would come out around here so that i could watch it. it's no where to be found. :x



I'm biased cause I haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Oh yea that true, completely forgot about Two Face.







Chee said:


> I'm biased cause I haven't listened to it yet.



Watch the film, its good


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

I heard it was really sentimental and corny.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 22, 2009)

Did you liked The last samurai??

Its basically the same but in Belarus in WWII


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

Not really, it was like a Shogun rip off but in the recent century.

I'm gonna rent the movie, but not gonna see it in theatre.


----------



## ez (Jan 22, 2009)

you should listen to just the OST. the movie's barely above average, imo, but the ost is terrifically well done.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 22, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire. If it doesn't win, I will agree with Stark.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2009)

I doubt the AA will award Ledger the award.


----------



## Koi (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it's pretty iffy too, actually.  Yeah.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2009)

Slumdog will probably win.

I liked Benjamin Button more personally.


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

I have yet to see Slumdog. 



Forseti said:


> I doubt the AA will award Ledger the award.



GG awarded it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 22, 2009)

Scar_x said:


> ok, maybe The Dark Knight wasn't the best film of the year but what really gets to me is one of the year's most critically acclaimed movie does not even get a nomination just cuz it's a 'superhero movie' or a 'summer movie'...
> 
> Hell they could've at least acknowledged Nolan for his work with a best director nominee...instead they put TDK in smaller categories with the exception of 'Supporting Actor'...
> 
> TDK didn't necessarily had to win the best picture award but a nomination would've gone a long way...



I agree with you, Scar_x. It's a real shame to see some films snubbed just because they were mainstream. Maybe in the future, we'll see an actual contender that's a superhero movie.



> BTW anyone notice how all the nominees for the best picture award were all released in November or December...so much for Best Picture "of the year"...



Yeah...most companies release their films late into the year so they can get nominated for an Academy award. Hence the name "Oscar Season."


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't think superhero movies can't get any more realistic than TDK. After all, Batman is probably the only or one of the few superheros that are normal people.

I'm not suprised TDK didn't get a nod because they always ignore summer blockbusters, but it did deserved one. I don't think I'll ever see a movie with that much hype in that certain genre ever get close enough to the academy any time soon.


----------



## JJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Just to make a comparison. The Golden Globes and the Oscars haven't agreed on Best Picture since 2003 when Return of the King won both the GG and the Oscar:


2007-
Academy Awards Best Picture: No Country for Old Men
Golden Globe Best Picture Drama: Atonement
Golden Globe Best Picture Musical or Comedy: Sweeney Todd

2006-
Academy Awards Best Picture: The Departed
Golden Globe Best Picture Drama: Babel
Golden Globe Best Picture Musical or Comedy: Dreamgirls

2005-
Academy Awards Best Picture: Crash
Golden Globe Best Picture Drama: Brokeback Mountain
Golden Globe Best Picture Musical or Comedy: Walk the Line

2004-
Academy Awards Best Picture: Million Dollar Baby
Golden Globe Best Picture Drama: The Aviator
Golden Globe Best Picture Musical or Comedy: Sideways



They also didn't agree on Best Director last year. Golden Globes gave their award to Julian Schnabel while the Coen Brothers won the Oscar. 

The acting categories last year were identical (although they split drama and musical comedy) except for Best Supporting Actress. Globe last year went to Cate Blanchett while the Oscar went to Tilda Swinton.


The experts say that the Screen Actors Guild Awards are a better indicator of Oscar than GG as far as the acting categories are concerned.


----------



## Halo (Jan 23, 2009)

Leo got snubbed. Just rooting for Kate Winslet and that's it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 23, 2009)

Frigga said:


> The experts say that the Screen Actors Guild Awards are a better indicator of Oscar than GG as far as the acting categories are concerned.



Thats cause mos of academy members are actors and the GG people are foreigner journalists on USA.

Although the actors gave Johnny Deep the award for Pirates of the Caribbean lol


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 23, 2009)

I think it's a pretty mixed group of movies.  I  don't see any disappointments... even if Iron Man doesn't win for best visual effects.

I still think the most epic Oscars was the year when Return of the King swept.


----------



## Jason (Jan 23, 2009)

Only seen Benjamin Button and it was good, I heard Slumdog Millionaire is terrific as well might take a look. And I agree with above post, pretty mixed group of movies;


----------



## JJ (Jan 23, 2009)

This is what is interesting. Kate Winslet won two Golden Globes, but the one she got for the Reader was in the supporting category while Oscar put her in the Best Actress category for that one.  GG and Oscar will have different winners for Supporting Actress (again).


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm so glad I voted B.Button earlier... because I actually saw it tonight.

Best movie of the fucking year, hands down.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't think you guys realize that the RDJ is being nominated for Best Supporting Actor for his role in Tropic Thunder

Do I have to spoon feed you on how awesome this is?

I'M A LEAD FARMER friend


----------



## Chee (Jan 25, 2009)

lol RDJ in TT totally stole that movie. That's the whole reason we went to see the movie in the first place too.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 25, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I'm so glad I voted B.Button earlier... because I actually saw it tonight.
> 
> Best movie of the fucking year, hands down.



 So it didn't bother you that aside from his disease, Benjamin was the most boring person of all time? He had nothing else going for him. It was a good movie and a decent love story, and the acting was great, but his character was so pointless.

Slumdog is ten times better.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 25, 2009)

Fraust said:


> So it didn't bother you that aside from his disease, Benjamin was the most boring person of all time? He had nothing else going for him. It was a good movie and a decent love story, and the acting was great, but his character was so pointless.
> 
> Slumdog is ten times better.



He wasn't boring.  I'd hang out with him.  And I'm sure he could teach you and me a thing or two about sailing.

Plus, he went all around the world.  That's more than I could say for most people.  Some stay in one place their whole lives.  How exciting is that?


----------



## SilverSerpent (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm only certain about 2 wins for this years academy awards. Ledger will win best supporting actor, and Wall-E will get best animated film.


----------



## Chee (Jan 25, 2009)

How come Horton Hears a Who didn't get a nom for best animted feature?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> How come Horton Hears a Who didn't get a nom for best animted feature?



Umm...because it wasn't that good?

I just saw Milk over the weekend, and it is a contender, mostly because of Sean Penn. It looks great, sounds great, and is great. If this takes Best Picture, I would be a bit disappointed,  but not at all surprised. Gus Van Sant directs this film with a sort of grace that comes only in a generation. I highly recommend it.

That being said, I still think the Oscar will go to Slumdog Millionaire, mostly because it swept awards at the Golden Globes and it's a more obscure title(No big actors, not based on a novel or WWII).


----------



## Chee (Jan 25, 2009)

I liked HHAW, it's at the same level as Kung-Fu Panda and that was nominated.


----------



## Koi (Jan 25, 2009)

So I decided I kind of want Mickey Rourke to win for Best Actor.


----------



## Chee (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm gonna go see Slumdog Millionare today, see what all the hoopla is about.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm gonna go see Slumdog Millionare today, see what all the hoopla is about.



Be sure to post your opinion on this thread!


----------



## Tay (Jan 25, 2009)

I LOVED Slumdog Millionaire. I hope it wins!


----------



## Stalin (Jan 25, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Umm...because it wasn't that good?
> 
> I just saw Milk over the weekend, and it is a contender, mostly because of Sean Penn. It looks great, sounds great, and is great. If this takes Best Picture, I would be a bit disappointed,  but not at all surprised. Gus Van Sant directs this film with a sort of grace that comes only in a generation. I highly recommend it.
> 
> That being said, I still think the Oscar will go to Slumdog Millionaire, mostly because it swept awards at the Golden Globes and it's a more obscure title(No big actors, not based on a novel or WWII).



I though WW2 films and adaptations usually sweep at the acadmies?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 25, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I though WW2 films and adaptations usually sweep at the acadmies?



Usually, but I don't think it'll be this year.


----------



## Chee (Jan 25, 2009)

> Slumdog Millionaire, mostly because it swept awards at the Golden Globes and it's a more obscure title(No big actors, not based on a novel or WWII).



I saw on the credits that it was based on a novel. It's definately a unique film though.



> Be sure to post your opinion on this thread!



I loved it. I was expecting more because the hype was so big but I was satisfied. I thouht the romance between Latika and Jamar could've been developed more, it was still believeable though and for that I gave it a 9.5/10.

I NEED THE FREAKIN SOUNDTRACK. My god, that was an awesome soundtrack. :ho


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 25, 2009)

Have not seen Slum Dog yet.  I was suppose to see it today - stuff happens.  I will vote for BB though. 



Chee said:


> How come Horton Hears a Who didn't get a nom for best animted feature?



Dunno.  It was win.


----------



## Chee (Jan 26, 2009)

Wasn't "win" but it sure did have nice animation.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2009)

Only 3 animated films were nominated and frankly...Horton isn't in the same league as those 3.


----------



## Chee (Jan 26, 2009)

I guess I'm just biased because I haven't seen the 3 that were nominated.


----------



## beads (Jan 26, 2009)

The Dark Knight was robbed. Plain and simple.


----------



## Chee (Jan 26, 2009)

beads said:


> The Dark Knight was robbed. Plain and simple.



I agree.


----------



## Gambitz (Jan 26, 2009)

Wtf no nominations for Gran Torino, this is Clint's last movie as an actor, he deserves it.


----------



## beads (Jan 27, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Wtf no nominations for Gran Torino, this is Clint's last movie as an actor, he deserves it.



This year's nominations are complete bullshit.


----------



## Chee (Jan 27, 2009)

Gran Torino wasn't that good, Clint Eastwood was the only good actor in the film.

I loved the film though, I gave it a 9/10 I think.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> Gran Torino wasn't that good.
> 
> I loved the film though, I gave it a 9/10 I think.


Sounds a bit contradictory, don't you think?


----------



## olaf (Jan 27, 2009)

I think Meryl Streep should get the oscar, but Kate Winslet comes really close.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> Gran Torino wasn't that good, Clint Eastwood was the only good actor in the film.
> 
> I loved the film though, I gave it a 9/10 I think.



I think Clint deserved a Best Actor nomination, but Gran Torino doesn't deserve anything else.


----------



## Chee (Jan 27, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Sounds a bit contradictory, don't you think?



Minus one because of the acting. :ho

I really enjoyed it though, which is way I gave it a high score.


----------



## superman_1 (Jan 28, 2009)

i am hoping for slumdog millionaire.....


----------



## Shade (Jan 28, 2009)

I still have to see Slumdog Millionare. How was Seven Pounds?


----------



## Chee (Jan 29, 2009)

I've only seen two of those CCOBB and Slumdog. I like CCOBB more than Slumdog personally, but Slumdog is more likely to win.


----------



## olaf (Jan 29, 2009)

Shade said:


> I still have to see Slumdog Millionare. How was Seven Pounds?


rosario dawson was good, but the movie was somewhat disappointing


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 29, 2009)

Shade said:


> I still have to see Slumdog Millionare. How was Seven Pounds?



It has its charm and stufff, As said the best is dawson.

I think Will Smith made it as if he will be nominated gain.

Its a very Oscar-like film.

I liked it, to be honest but the other impotant nominated films I have seen are better.

This is the year when less films have been aired here when theres only one month left to the ceremony.

Only fucking Milk movie is airing now. I have to see the other 4 nominated ones yet!!!!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 22, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen, the 81st Academy Awards will be broadcasted tomorrow night at 8:30 on ABC. I would like to remind our neighbors on the East Coast to *please put the results in spoiler tags for our Western friends.*

As the standings go, my predictions remain the same: Slumdog Millionaire will pick up best picture and best director. Sean Penn will get Best Actor. Kate Winslet will get best actress. Heath Ledger will recieve Best Supporting Actor and Wall-E will get best animated feature.

Place your bets and hope for the best!


----------



## Batman (Feb 22, 2009)

So I just watched Doubt.

I hated it. I just wasn't all that interesting. So far out of the 'Oscar films', it's my least favorite. It was like a book that can be literary. A film that can be acted. A setting merely as a place to stand and perform, rather than a story to be told.

And regardless about my feeling for Frieda Pinto, Slumdog isn't as good as people make it out to be. Nice soundtrack though. Curious Case was a better film, but I've already seen it before so it's nothing new. It's like he was waiting long enough to see if he could make Forest Gump again. There were also quite a few moments in the film where I felt obvious performance segments were missing. It was certainly stylistically enchanting.

Time to watch Milk. I hope it's enthralling because I'd like to be enthralled.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 22, 2009)

Mickey Rourke for best actor.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 22, 2009)

Batman said:


> Time to watch Milk. I hope it's enthralling because I'd like to be enthralled.



I promise you that you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Batman (Feb 22, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I promise you that you won't be disappointed.



Woohoo! Now I'm excited. Everybody seems to talk up this film!


----------



## Even (Feb 22, 2009)

If Heath Ledger doesn't win, I'll kill a puppy


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2009)

what are your thoughts on this alleged list of oscar winers that _leaked_ recently



most likely a hoax, tho


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2009)

In 2008, I watched the most amount of movies in the space of a year then I ever have.

My favorite of 2008 was TDN, but Slumdog touched my soul.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ Slumdog didn't have enough character depth to touch my heart. So yea, their poor, but nothing much else.



Batman said:


> So I just watched Doubt.
> 
> I hated it. I just wasn't all that interesting. So far out of the 'Oscar films', it's my least favorite. It was like a book that can be literary. A film that can be acted. A setting merely as a place to stand and perform, rather than a story to be told.



So that probably could've been replaced with The Wrestler, huh?

*still pissed off*


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> ^^ Slumdog didn't have enough character depth to touch my heart. So yea, their poor, but nothing much else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I loved the Wrestler! I wished that could've been nominated instead of The Reader, which I heard, wasn't that good.


----------



## Batman (Feb 22, 2009)

The Reader was pretty bad. The Wrestler was much better.

And Milk = Damn good film.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 22, 2009)

Batman said:


> The Reader was pretty bad. The Wrestler was much better.
> 
> And Milk = Damn good film.



I just knew you would like it! So...give us the details. Review the movie: what did you like best about it?


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2009)

I loved Doubt, and The Reader 

There is no denying that Doubt is very theatrical, but I have no problem with that. The cast did so well with their parts that the problems and doubts of their characters really got to me.

The Reader was worth nomination too. Ralph Fines was just okay, but Kate Winslet and the german kid were pretty fucking amazing


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 22, 2009)

Fuck this shit.

Did The Reader honestly get the nomination over The Wrestler, TDK or Wall-E?

And fuck, Benjamin Button shouldn't be up there either.

It should go like this:

Slumdog Millionare
Milk
Frost/Nixon
The Dark Knight or Wall-E
The Wrestler


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Feb 22, 2009)

Hopefully Slumdog Millionaire takes it home


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2009)

Slumdog better not. 

It will just add to its overratedness.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 22, 2009)

Remember kiddies. *Spoiler Tag the results *until I officially post them.
Until then, enjoy!


----------



## Batman (Feb 22, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I just knew you would like it! So...give us the details. Review the movie: what did you like best about it?


Here's some spoiler free thoughts.

There were a lot of things in that film that just worked. The Cinematography and direction were subtle but very, very strong. Small moments, emphasis with lighting, camera placement really added layers to this film without making it obvious. Some films are obvious about it, making their camera work come across as obviously artistic, but this film finds the art in the everyday. Turning ordinary shots into powerfully striking shots. Sean Penn was just plain astounding. Very believable. And the story telling was very impressive. One of my complaints with 'Oscar films' is that they forgo story telling for performance. This film doesn't do that, the performances are strong without feeling like performances; in fact most of the cast was good. (guy that played David White, James Franco, The boy with the big framed glasses. . .)

Quality work all around.


Also was Wall*E really that good?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2009)

of the nominated my favorites are Frost/Nixon and Slumdog.  but I really liked all the other 2. (not seeing The Reader until it's available at the library)


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 22, 2009)

Batman said:


> Also was Wall*E really that good?


Nah. It was a great movie but one of the messages was really heavy handed. I mean hit the audience with a hammer heavy.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 22, 2009)

I couldnt watch Frost/Nixon out of the 5 nominated films before the ceremony


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2009)

I loved Wall-E, in a weaker year I could see it getting a nod.


----------



## Batman (Feb 22, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Nah. It was a great movie but one of the messages was really heavy handed. I mean hit the audience with a hammer heavy.


Really. Preachy? Or just obvious?



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I couldnt watch Frost/Nixon out of the 5 nominated films before the ceremony


That's the one I missed as well. Instead I watched Religulous.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 22, 2009)

Batman said:


> Really. Preachy? Or just obvious?
> 
> .



Preachy and obvious.


----------



## Batman (Feb 22, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Preachy and obvious.



Didn't really look like my type of film. Maybe I'll give it a look eventually. I miss when animated films seemed exciting.

I'm not really looking forward to UP either.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 22, 2009)

WALL-E or whatever animated movie in the future will hardly have a Best picture nomination now that animated films have their own ghetto noms.

Unless its some kind of ultimate masterpiece...


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 22, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> WALL-E or whatever animated movie in the future will hardly have a Best picture nomination now that animated films have their own ghetto noms.
> 
> Unless its some kind of ultimate masterpiece...


Wall-E is just as good as any of the films on the Best Picture list. Even better than some.

Why does an animated movie have to be some ultimate masterpiece to be nominated when live action movies don't have to be? (The Reader and Benjamin Button?)


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 22, 2009)

The Reader = bull crap


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 22, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Wall-E is just as good as any of the films on the Best Picture list. Even better than some.
> 
> Why does an animated movie have to be some ultimate masterpiece to be nominated when live action movies don't have to be? (The Reader and Benjamin Button?)



They will hardly escape from Best animated feature award

it exist basically to differentiate them

I know WALL-E is at least as good as the others but...


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2009)

HUGH JACKMANASKJDBJASBFKDSNFKDNLFMDFLGMDFG


----------



## Taxman (Feb 22, 2009)

"I'm Wolverine"


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2009)

He really is a good entertainer. :>  I  liked "I haven't seen the Reader".


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

welll we know that the leaked list is false now

honestly, in good conscience I could not vote for any of those movies, this is the first time in a while were i dont care for any of the best picture nominees


----------



## Taxman (Feb 22, 2009)

"I take all of my money from Dreamworks and bet it on PIXAR"

xDDD

I'm loling a bit more than I usually do during these...


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2009)

So am I.  I thought that Pixar comment was great, hah.

I'm always interested in seeing the animated shorts, though.  I need to see if I can find them anywhere.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh no its that guy from Twilight


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2009)

It's okay, he hates Twilight.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 22, 2009)

The Oscars are great so far


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 22, 2009)

Eh, I wonder why I'm watching the Oscar's I haven't seen 99.9% of these movies.

LMAO, its Joaquin Stiller!


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 22, 2009)

why is milk being nominated again


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh my god, Ben fucking Stiller.


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't believe they showed twilight and HSM scenes at the oscars


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2009)

S'alright, the Franco/Rogen skit more than made up for it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes it was awesome


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 22, 2009)

Just saw it, it was funny

I am a few minutes behind..tivo


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2009)

Omg omg omg omg Kevin Kline.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Academy Awards Winner_ 



*HE DID IT!

HE WON! HE BLOODY WON!

HAIL LEDGER!*


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 22, 2009)

God damn it! Waltz With Bashir should had won the foreign language film award


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2009)

Hohshit, I was not expecting Penn to win.  Like, at all.


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 22, 2009)

Its BS Rourke should have won


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

you know what i just thought about this after watching boyle win, and i wonder if the reason they slipped in the reader, was to cut off any problems they would have then had with TDK, i cant imagine slumdog would have been such a lock with TDK in the field

and wtf, Rourke got robbed, Penn is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) both literally and onscreen


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 22, 2009)

At least that Milk shit didn't win Best Picture.


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2009)

I like Penn, but I thought Rourke was gonna get it.

Also the host dude from Slumdog looks like an Indian version of my uncle, it cracks me up every time I see him.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 22, 2009)

Mickey should unleash *The RAM JAM* on Penn's frail frame.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 22, 2009)

I saw both, and Mickey got ridiculously robbed.  The Academy just has a hard on for seeing people pretend to be gay or retarded.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, atleast Rourke has gotten his status back in Hollywood. I'm pretty sure he'll be up for nomination again (and maybe even win) in any upcoming movie he stars in.

Anyways, Oscars is still way too predictable and still doesn't get the Best Movie right (Wall-E).


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 23, 2009)

And the winners are...

BEST PICTURE
"The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" 
"Frost/Nixon" 
"Milk" 
"The Reader" 
"Slumdog Millionaire" (Winner) 

BEST ACTRESS
Anne Hathaway, "Rachel Getting Married" 
Angelina Jolie, "Changeling" 
Melissa Leo, "Frozen River" 
Meryl Streep, "Doubt" 
Kate Winslet, "The Reader" (Winner)

BEST ACTOR
Frank Langella, "Frost/Nixon" 
Sean Penn, "Milk" (Winner)
Brad Pitt, "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" 
Mickey Rourke, "The Wrestler" 
Richard Jenkins, "The Visitor" 

BEST SUPPORTING ACTRESS
Amy Adams, "Doubt" 
Penelope Cruz, "Vicky Cristina Barcelona" (Winner)
Viola Davis, "Doubt" 
Taraji P. Henson, "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" 
Marisa Tomei, "The Wrestler" 

BEST SUPPORTING ACTOR
Josh Brolin, "Milk" 
Robert Downey Jr., "Tropic Thunder" 
Philip Seymour Hoffman, "Doubt" 
Heath Ledger, "The Dark Knight" (Winner)
Michael Shannon, "Revolutionary Road" 

BEST DIRECTOR
Danny Boyle, "Slumdog Millionaire" (Winner) 
Stephen Daldry, "The Reader" 
David Fincher, "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" 
Ron Howard, "Frost/Nixon" 
Gus Van Sant, "Milk" 

BEST ORIGINAL SCREENPLAY
Dustin Lance Black, "Milk" (Winner)
Courtney Hunt, "Frozen River" 
Mike Leigh, "Happy-Go-Lucky" 
Martin McDonagh, "In Bruges" 
Andrew Stanton, and Jim Reardon; original story by Stanton and Pete Docter"WALL-E" 

BEST ADAPTED SCREENPLAY
Simon Beaufoy, "Slumdog Millionaire" (Winner)
David Hare, "The Reader" 
Peter Morgan, "Frost/Nixon"
John Patrick Shanley, "Doubt"
Eric Roth, Robin Swicord, "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button"

BEST FOREIGN LANGUAGE FILM
"The Baader-Meinhof Complex" (Germany) 
"The Class" (France) 
"Departures" (Japan) (Winner)
"Revanche" (Austria) 
"Waltz with Bashir" (Israel) 

BEST ANIMATED FILM
"Bolt"
"Kung Fu Panda"
"WALL-E" (Winner)

BEST ART DIRECTION
"Changeling"
"The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button" (Winner)
"The Dark Knight" 
"The Duchess" 
"Revolutionary Road" 

BEST CINEMATOGRAPHY
"Changeling" Tom Stern 
"Slumdog Millionaire," Anthony Dod Mantle (Winner)
"The Reader," Chris Menges 
"The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button," Claudio Miranda 
"The Dark Knight," Wally Pfister 

BEST FILM EDITING
"The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," Kirk Baxter, Angus Wall
"The Dark Knight," Lee Smith
"Frost/Nixon," Daniel P. Hanley, Mike Hill
"Milk," Elliot Graham 
"Slumdog Millionaire," Chris Dickens (Winner)

BEST COSTUME DESIGN
"Australia," Catherine Martin
"The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button," Jacqueline West 
"The Duchess," Michael O'Conner (Winner)
"Milk", Danny Glicker 
"Revolutionary Road," Albert Wolsky 

BEST DOCUMENTARY FEATURE
"The Betrayal (Nerakhoon)" 
"Encounters at the End of the World" 
"The Garden" 
"Man on Wire" (Winner)
"Trouble the Water" 

BEST ORIGINAL SONG

"Slumdog Millionaire," "Jai Ho" (Winner)
"Slumdog Millionaire," "O Saya"
"WALL-E," "Down To Earth" 

BEST ORIGINAL SCORE
"The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button," Alexandre Desplat
"Defiance," James Newton Howard 
"Milk," Danny Elfman 
"Slumdog Millionaire," A.R. Rahman (Winner)
"WALL-E," Thomas Newman 

BEST MAKEUP
"The Curious Case of Benjamin Button,"(Winner)
"The Dark Knight," 
"Hellboy II: The Golden Army," 

BEST SOUND EDITING
"The Dark Knight"(Winner) 
"Iron Man" 
"Slumdog Millionaire" 
"WALL-E" 
"Wanted" 

BEST SOUND MIXING 
"The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" 
"The Dark Knight"
"Slumdog Millionaire" (Winner) 
"WALL-E" 
"Wanted" 

BEST VISUAL EFFECTS
"The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" (Winner)
"The Dark Knight" 
"Iron Man" 

BEST LIVE ACTION SHORT FILM
"Auf der Strecke (On the Line)" 
"Manon on the Asphalt"
"New Boy" 
"The Pig" 
"Spielzeugland (Toyland)" (Winner)

BEST ANIMATED SHORT FILM
"La Maison en Petits Cubes" (Winner)
"Lavatory - Lovestory" 
"Oktapodi" 
"Presto" 
"This Way Up"

BEST DOCUMENTARY SHORT FILM
"The Conscience of Nhem En" 
"The Final Inch" 
"Smile Pinki" (Winner)
"The Witness - From the Balcony of Room 306"


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 23, 2009)

it was a nice show


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2009)

atleast it didnt go 5 hours overtime like the rest of them


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2009)

IN A WORLD where the Academy does not remember the passing of a Legend, much anger will be felt




UNFUCKINGFORGIVABLE


----------



## Batman (Feb 23, 2009)

I still love his little Dance about the Reader. "I really wish I saw the Reader."  funnier than I expected.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2009)

Rouke was robbed.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 23, 2009)

UNFUCKINGFORGIVABLE.


----------



## Koi (Feb 23, 2009)

UNFUCKINGFORGIVABLE.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 23, 2009)

All and all, not a bad show. I kind of wished Bill Maher hosted instead, but Jackman did a good enough job. 

On a side note, everyone seems to be 'wrestling' over the Academy's decision for best actor. 

I knew Penn was going to win when he got the SAG award over Rourke 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I saw both, and Mickey got ridiculously robbed.  The Academy just has a hard on for seeing people pretend to be gay or retarded.



Homo-loving Commie Sons-of -Bitches as Penn put it. 

I have nothing against Milk but Mickey Rourke's performance broke my heart from the trailer alone.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm disgusted at the five seconds C.H. got in his honor, dude got robbed.


----------



## Even (Feb 23, 2009)

Hugh Jackman was awesome  And the guy can sing too :amazed


----------



## Hellion (Feb 23, 2009)

Him ending the song with "I'm Wolveriiiiine" 

also "I was an Australian, playing an Australian, in a movie called Australia and I didn't get nominated" was lulz worthy


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wolverine's opening was legendary. 

"Starring in New Zealand."


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Feb 23, 2009)

Meh.  Same thing with LoTR when the first movie came out.  Losing to "A Beautiful Mind"?  Who remembers much about that winner.  I've never even seen it.  

The Academy is so political that it isn't funny.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2009)

Was Slumdog even that good? I'm shocked The Wrestler didn't get nominated. For some reason playing a gay person is more riskier than playing a wrestler even though wrestling is looked down upon as being corny.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 23, 2009)

am so happy that heath won

am happy for danny boyle


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 23, 2009)

DragonHeart52 said:


> Meh.  Same thing with LoTR when the first movie came out.  Losing to "A Beautiful Mind"?  Who remembers much about that winner.  I've never even seen it.
> 
> The Academy is so political that it isn't funny.



I saw A Beautiful Mind, thought it was pretty good actually.


----------



## Ina (Feb 23, 2009)

Heath wining the oscar was so sad.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, and it was handled very well too. Still hard to believe that he's gone.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2009)

I lol'd when the Seth Rogan bit acknowledged that Franco was in Milk.  


also I liked how they merged all the songs for Best Song in harmony


----------



## Starrk (Feb 23, 2009)

Apparently, _The Reader_ edged out _The Dark Knight_, being nominated for "Best Picture" over it.


----------



## Clue (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm happy Penelope Cruz won because I loved her in Vicky Cristina Barcelona.

I'm glad Heath won too.

I'm personally not a fan of Slumdog Millionaire, but the only movie I think deserved Best Picture more was Milk.


----------



## olaf (Feb 23, 2009)

Stark said:


> Apparently, _The Reader_ edged out _The Dark Knight_, being nominated for "Best Picture" over it.


lol. I wouldn't be surprised if academy did that just to piss off ppl

I enjoyed The Reader as much as I enjoyed TDK, but I can't really compare those movies, it would be like comparing Painting with chocolate cake


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 23, 2009)

Congratulations to Heath and Slumdog Millionare


----------



## Stalin (Feb 23, 2009)

Mickney roune at least won best actor the independent spirit awards.


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2009)

Slumdog didn't deserve all those wins. It's a good movie, not great.



DragonHeart52 said:


> Meh.  Same thing with LoTR when the first movie came out.  Losing to "A Beautiful Mind"?  Who remembers much about that winner.  I've never even seen it.
> 
> The Academy is so political that it isn't funny.



I've seen it and many other people. It's a great film, maybe you should watch it first before you start shrugging it off.

Way better than LotR.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> I've seen it and many other people. It's a great film, maybe you should watch it first before you start shrugging it off.
> 
> Way better than LotR.



Someone tried doing that on another website by asking how many people had "Annie Hall" in there collection compared to "Star Wars," which I think is a ridiculous way to try to prove a point.

That website, and this forum, are both inhabited by geeks and nerds, which LotR and "Star Wars" fit perfectly in to. "Annie Hall" and a Beautiful Mind...not so much.

Now if you were to say "Raiders of the Lost Ark" and "Chariots of Fire." Then maybe I'd agree with you...because seriously... "Chariots of fire?"


----------



## Dan (Feb 23, 2009)

8 Oscars?

Just won, never could have predicted that. I live in the UK and films like TCCOBB and TDN got more hype than Slumdog Millionaire. In terms of status Slumdog somewhat slipped under the radar.

They should re-release it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2009)

Have you seen a Beautiful Mind? Its a pretty fucking good movie, in comparison LOTR is eye candy and nothing else. 

Anyway I thought Hugh Jackman was really good.


----------



## Chee (Feb 23, 2009)

Kinda sucks at singing, its very Broadwayish.


----------



## Koi (Feb 23, 2009)

He's an actor and an entertainer.  It's just what he does.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2009)

> its very Broadwayish.


that was the point


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 23, 2009)

heath ledger wins and all is well in the world


----------



## superman_1 (Feb 24, 2009)

so glad slumdog millionaire won the majority of the oscars that it got nominated for... and it deserved to win... wonderful and an awesome movie...


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> Kinda sucks at singing, its very Broadwayish.





Broadway singers are very talented.


----------



## Chee (Feb 24, 2009)

superman_1 said:


> so glad slumdog millionaire won the majority of the oscars that it got nominated for... and it deserved to win... wonderful and an awesome movie...



Engh...its not that great.


----------



## olaf (Feb 24, 2009)

hey guise, I heard you loved that sean pean got teh oscar for his role in Milk

I could make you animooted sets from that film, PM me with details

alos, thank gawd that mickey rourke didn't win. I haet that cockmongler


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Feb 24, 2009)

Madonna said:


> hey guise, I heard you loved that sean pean got teh oscar for his role in Milk
> 
> I could make you animooted sets from that film, PM me with details
> 
> alos, thank gawd that mickey rourke didn't win. I haet that cockmongler



Uhh...You might wanna retract that statement. A majority of the forum goers _like_ Mickey Rourke.


----------



## olaf (Feb 24, 2009)

in older days he was good in 9,5 weeks or harry angel. but now he's just a douchebag (have you seen what he was wearing for oscar gala? )

I still haven't seen the Wrestler but even if he's awesome in it it won't make him less of a tard


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah i dont rate rourke as much


----------



## Chee (Feb 24, 2009)

Mickey should've won. 

I honestly don't get why people hate him.


----------



## olaf (Feb 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> Mickey should've won.
> 
> I honestly don't get why people hate him.


just look at him


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 24, 2009)

Madonna said:


> just look at him



its not his appearence

i just dislike him because he is a talent who let it go to waste


----------



## Chee (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ Obviously not, he redeemed himself in The Wrestler.



Madonna said:


> just look at him



Oh yea, cause you have to be a hot model to win an award.

I think he's good looking anyways.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 24, 2009)

The real best movie of the year was Wall-E.


----------



## olaf (Feb 24, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> i just dislike him because he is a talent who let it go to waste


that too


Chee said:


> Oh yea, cause you have to be a hot model to win an award.


not necesarily, but having at least a decent taste is a must have


Chee said:


> I think he's good looking anyways.


like now, or before the the drugs and rehabs


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 24, 2009)

Madonna said:


> like now, or before the the drugs and rehabs *and getting his face pummeled by boxers*



You forgot something.


----------



## Chee (Feb 24, 2009)

Madonna said:


> like now, or before the the drugs and rehabs



Keep in mind I have a weird taste in men. I'd totally do him.


----------



## olaf (Feb 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> Keep in mind I have a weird taste in men. I'd totally do him.


hah I'm not so sure if your taste could be weirder than mine

I'd totaly do Kevin Smith, too bad that Zack and Miri were just okay movies, if he made another movie as good as _chasing amy_ it might have a chance for nomination IMO


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Madonna said:


> just look at him



His swagger is ridiculous
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-VAz-4x9hc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Feb 24, 2009)

Madonna said:


> hah I'm not so sure if your taste could be weirder than mine
> 
> I'd totaly do Kevin Smith, too bad that Zack and Miri were just okay movies, if he made another movie as good as _chasing amy_ it might have a chance for nomination IMO



I like old men too. Like in their 50s old.


----------



## olaf (Feb 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> I like old men too. Like in their 50s old.


Frank Langella looked kinda cute in _Frost/Nixon_


----------



## Chee (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ Frank Langella, period, is good looking. 



NOM NOM.


----------



## olaf (Feb 24, 2009)

he looked better in a suit and as a president. that reminds me of West Wing, martin sheen looked pretty handsome as a president (well until later seasons when he was on the verge of death from time to time)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2009)

Did anyone else think that slumdog millionaire was just good, not great? The directing was awesome, and so was the cinematography...but other than that it didnt seem best picture worthy.

The only character i could really connect to was salim, and sort of jamal.

Mainly i felt the whole love story was sort of forced. They were childhood friends yea, but they spent very little time with each other after they left the camp. Latika's feelings sort of came out of nowhere, or at least could have been better explained.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 25, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> His swagger is ridiculous
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-VAz-4x9hc[/YOUTUBE]



lol after watching that I can understand why he didn't win.. 

after that, the academy probly didn't care how good of a job he did in 'The Wrestler' cuz they sure as hell wouldn't take a chance of him giving an acceptance speech like that at their show... with millions watching from all over the world...


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Did anyone else think that slumdog millionaire was just good, not great? The directing was awesome, and so was the cinematography...but other than that it didnt seem best picture worthy.
> 
> The only character i could really connect to was salim, and sort of jamal.
> 
> Mainly i felt the whole love story was sort of forced. They were childhood friends yea, but they spent very little time with each other after they left the camp. Latika's feelings sort of came out of nowhere, or at least could have been better explained.



You're not alone. I thought the romance was very forced and there wasn't that much character development to the point where I actually cared about them.

It was definately overrated to much, I went in thinking it was going to be a great movie and came out disappointed.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 26, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Did anyone else think that slumdog millionaire was just good, not great? The directing was awesome, and so was the cinematography...but other than that it didnt seem best picture worthy.
> 
> The only character i could really connect to was salim, and sort of jamal.
> 
> Mainly i felt the whole love story was sort of forced. They were childhood friends yea, but they spent very little time with each other after they left the camp. Latika's feelings sort of came out of nowhere, or at least could have been better explained.



You're right. I fell the same way...I really wanted CcoBB to win 

Anyways...TDK was the best movie of the year for me


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 26, 2009)

before the nominations were announced it was either TDK or Slumdog for me...
and since TDK was just not good enough for the academy, am glad slumdog took it home...


----------



## Chee (Feb 26, 2009)

Honestly, I've said this over and over Slumdog is nomination material but not winning material. I'm suprised it won, it didn't have a lot of character development that the Academy usually likes.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 26, 2009)

^ so which movie should've won in your opinion?

I think among the nominations Slumdog was a worthy film...and am not saying it was the 'best movie of the decade' or whatever like some critics/people are saying...just out of that group of movies nominated, Slumdog had pretty much the same chance of winning as the others...
and it won....so yay!


----------



## Chee (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't seen any others from the list but I'm sure The Reader and The Wrestler (and that wasn't nominated for some damn reason) could've won.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 26, 2009)

i ddnt really  watch slumdog 

my fave danny boyle film is Trainspotting and 28 days later


id rather have slumdog winning than any other film (apart drom tdk as it was too badass)


----------



## Chee (Feb 26, 2009)

I dunno, Slumdog Millionare didn't feel real to me. It felt like just a movie and the Best Picture should completely immerse you into the story that you forget that it is just projected images.

I just didn't feel that immersion with Slumdog. Could've been better.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> I haven't seen any others from the list but I'm sure The Reader and The Wrestler (and that wasn't nominated for some damn reason) could've won.



actually 'The Reader' had the least chance of winning among the nominees...
as for 'The Wrestler' not being nominated...yeah that sucked 

*NOTE to directors aiming for an oscar*: the academy hates superheroes and pro-wrestling.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> I haven't seen any others from the list but I'm sure The Reader and The Wrestler (and that wasn't nominated for some damn reason) could've won.


No, The Reader was shit.


----------



## Chee (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't seen it so I dunno. *shrug*


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2009)

Milk should have won :|


----------



## Chee (Feb 27, 2009)

I was rooting for CCoBB.


----------



## Saphira (Feb 27, 2009)

The best thing about The Reader was Kate Winslet's performance. The movie was somehow ok, but it shouldn't have been nominated for Oscars; TDK was 10 times better


----------

